# Central Vacumn System



## Billy (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anyone used 4 inch regid plastic pipe for central vacumn system? Looking for pros and cons.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Searched PVC pipe..*

Found this: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=246477
315 threads...it took .14 seconds
READ ON BILLY:thumbsup: ....bill


----------

